# Welche Fische im Teich.



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Will keine Kois, sind teuer, machen permanent Dreck, brauchen eine riesige Filteranlage und müssen dauernd gefüttert werden.

Na gut, bevor ich mich hier mit einigen überwerfe...   

Welche Fische kann man denn gut in einen Teich einsetzen, die auch noch nützlich sind und sich nicht zu sehr vermehren.
Die Insekten ( mit Ausnahme der Mückenlarven ) sollte auch am Leben bleiben können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Bubi,

in Algenpfütze 1 habe ich nur "Selbsternährer" drin:

Blauorfen
__ Moderlieschen
__ Bitterling
__ Elritze
Stichling

Um dem ganzen "moppeln" etwas Einhalt zu gebieten hab ich testweise seid letzten Sommer nen Sonnenbarsch drin. Scheint zu funzen   

Sicher gibt es noch andere Sorten wie Goldorfen, Goldfische, Nasen etc ...  sind aber nich so mein Ding. 

Meine "Selbsternährer" machen kaum Arbeit, schwirren die ganze Zeit rum, schön anzusehen ... besonders die dreisten "5"


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

"moppeln" toller Begriff fürs "vög...", na gut.

Schreib mal was zu den Fischen. Vor - und Nachteile ( soweit du das weist ).

Von Bittelingen weiß ich, dass sie sich angeblich nur über __ Muscheln vermehren und sehr nützlich sein sollen.
Wie ist das mit dem Rest der Fische..???
__ Stichlinge sollen ja ziemliche Räuber sein....

Die Idee mit dem Sonnenbarsch ist nicht schlecht. Der wird die Bande wohl ordentlich aufmischen...Reicht einer ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

vieleicht auch mal selber suchen 

hier wird ihnen geholfen....  

oder auch unter Links (siehe oben) und dann unter fische


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Ja, ja die Faulheit.. Du hast natürlich recht. Sorry

:


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Hmm,

Blauorfe
->Schwarmfisch (nicht unter 5 Stück halten)
->schwimmen immer weit oben an der Wasseroberfläche
->keine sichtbare Vermehrung
->friedlich

__ Moderlieschen
->Schwarmfisch (nicht unter 10 Stück halten)
->vermehren sich, __ Barsch hält es in Grenzen
Rest siehe Blauorfe

__ Bitterling
->Schwarmfisch (nicht unter 5 Stück halten)
->keine sichtbare Vermehrung, da der Teich mittlerweile aufgrund der Steinwüste ohne __ Muscheln ist

Stichling
->Einzelgänger, halte aber z.Zt. 10 Stück
->nur aggressiv bei der Brutpflege
->vermehren sich sehr,trotz Barsch (__ Barsche gehen ned dran, wegen den Stacheln des Stichlings, der sich in Ihrem Maul verhaken könnte
->lässt sich nicht sooft blicken

__ Elritze
->Schwarmfisch (nicht unter 10 Stück)
->oft an der Oberfläche
->friedlich
->vermehren sich ,trotz Barsch

Sonnenbarsch
->Einzelgänger
->meist friedlich, ausser zur Brut- und Mahlzeit
->sieht man nicht sooft, versteckt sich meist räuberisch

Die Vor- und Nachteile kann man sehen wie man will, jedem das Seine. Auf jeden Fall ich mag meine Bande


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Aber keinen Illusionen hingeben: Es gibt keine "Friedfische". Alle Fische haben gegen ein anständiges Insekten-Dessert nichts einzuwenden.  Deshalb gibt es für mich bei Fischbesatz auch keinen naturnahen Teich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

